# Участились обострения остеохондроза спустя практически 4 года после операции!



## Alex_280990 (12 Дек 2020)

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! 
Назрел у меня вопрос как к многоуважаемым врачам данного форума, так и к уже не менее опытным в проблемах остеохондроза и его побочках, пользователям! 
Описывать проблему начиная с истоков я не стану, мои истории, а их не так уж и много, можно почитать в публикациях, кому интересно... Ситуация такая, после операции, перенесённой в феврале 2017 года (ЛАМИНЭКТОМИЯ L5-S1), впоследствие, начиная так со второго года после, стали происходить обострения, всё стандартно, подпростыла, сразу начинала болеть спина, вроде как следствие болезни, в первые года 3 обострения были редкостью, проходили вполне быстро при правильном лечении... 2020 год стал тяжёлым не только для всего мира, но и для моей спины в том числе! В 2019 и 2020, два года подряд, мы с моими родными пережили 2 ремонта, а многие знают, как тяжело он даётся не только морально и материально, но и физически! Конечно, диваны с тумбами я не таскала, но порой, помочь с несильно тяжёлым мусором, пододвинуть что-то, или же убраться после хаоса, который творился на протяжении всего ремонта, я была готова, не смотря на свои проблемы со спиной... Все было хорошо, спина можно сказать не болела, многое подзабылось, я ничем не занималась, жила своей обычной жизнью! И тут начиная с прошлого года появились обострения! Сначала в лёгкой форме, купируясь медикаментозно, а в этом году всё оказалось намного тяжелее... У меня есть публикация, где я описываю, последнее своё обострение. Так вот, оказалось оно очень тяжёлым! Всё по тому же сценарию, как и в первый мой раз! Я думала, что без повторной операции уже было не обойтись! В июне этого года я отлежала в больнице, это было тяжело, особенно в период пандемии, но я справилась и врачам, с горем пополам удалось меня стабилизировать и обойтись без операции! Как помню, спасло меня лишь то, что к основному лечению добавили гармон, которому удалось убрать сильную отечность в месте болевого синдрома! Ничего не уже не помогало, никакие обезболивающие и капельницы, ничего! Только гармон! 
Выйдя из больницы, мало помалу я очухалась, пройдя доп курс медикаментозно + электрофорез с карипазимом (это была моя личная инициатива, после изучения данной терапии и положительных результатов у опрашиваемых больных с подобной проблемой), я пархала снова, все было хорошо, я опять ожила! 
И вот, пару недель назад снова произошло обострение, конечно не такое сильное, как летом, но оно заставило меня уйти на больничный... Проблемы все те же... Забыла упомянуть, что летом этого года, как раз перед сильным обострением, в экстренном порядке я прошла МРТ и на участке L4-L5 у меня обнаружили грыжу более 11 мм, что и стало причиной сильнейшего обострения! 

На данный момент, я снова пролечилась кратким курсом медикаментозно (КСЕФОКАМ + КАЛМИРЕКС + КОМБИЛИПЕН всё внутримышечно, крем Кеторол, + аппликатор Ляпко на ночь). 
У меня есть, как я вычислила, причины, по которым, возможно, у Меня и участились обострения, привожу их ниже:
1. Уже около года я ношу ортопедический пояс (пояснично-крестцовый) практически не снимая, т. е 80% всего времени я нахожусь в нём, будь то дома, или на работе, или Выходя куда-нибудь. 
2. Ежедневное наношение обезболивающего крема (кеторол, по моим оценкам, он лучше всего мне подошёл), прям каждый день, на ночь я втираю его в зону поясницы, и порой всю спину мажу, в том числе и шейный отдел. 
3. Я стала замечать, что вследствие этих манипуляций у меня ослабли мышцы таза, я пришла к этому умозаключению совсем недавно, после того, как сходив в туалет "по-большому", и Прилагая определённое количество усилий, чтобы сделать своё дело, на сл день у меня начинала болеть спина, а возможно мышцы, что приводило к боли и невозможности двигаться, меня просто заклинило в зоне поясницы, не могла разогнуться! У меня периодически возникали проблемы со стулом, были запоры, я спасалась свечками, но порой, было лень и я просто, собрав все силы в кулак, тужилась тужилась и ещё раз тужилась, чего, как я поняла, делать мне нельзя! 
Вот такая цепочка умозаключений! 
В чем, собственно говоря, мой вопрос к врачам и пользователям форума, верна ли я в своих умозаключениях и как теперь исправить ситуацию, я словно наркоманом стала вл всех этих манипуляция, как от этого отойти?! С чего начать, что поменять, может быть нужно начать с укрепления мышц таза, бросить пояс и мази? Как быть? Боюсь, при такой грыже есть страх, который не могу искоренить из себя, страхуюсь как могу! 
Буду очень признательна за Ваши советы и мнения! 
Заранее, благодарю!


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2020)

@Alex_280990, здравствуйте!


Alex_280990 написал(а):


> летом этого года, как раз перед сильным обострением, в экстренном порядке я прошла МРТ и на участке L4-L5 у меня обнаружили грыжу более 11 мм, что и стало причиной сильнейшего обострения!


Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

